# Just to let you know...



## pushpull7 (Mar 14, 2015)

Before I start running into issues again, I'm having trouble with the site with different errors. Likely server related. Maybe it's just me but I'm not having issues with my net connection at other sites.

edit: database error it says. Has happened when trying to edit this post


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 15, 2015)

It was down for a bit yesterday. I'm sure Alex is aware of it as the site came back within an hour.


----------



## Randy (Mar 16, 2015)

Alex informed us a few weeks ago that he'll be doing significant work on the backend of the website, so don't be surprised if you run into occasional errors here and there (especially at odd hours) while things get transitioned over the next few months.


----------

